# Saratoga Springs questions



## pvangordon (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, everyone: 

I managed to get a 1 bdrm unit at Saratoga Springs for Feb. Usually I like to call a couple weeks ahead to confirm my res and ask for specific room placement. Is there a particular building and/or floor we should request? We don't have kids and would prefer a quiet part of the resort, away from communal areas like pools.

Also, we plan to be at the WDW parks most of the time but will hit Universal at least one full day. Is it worth getting a rental car for the week? If not, what's the best way to get to/from the airport and to Universal? I assume we can just use the bus system for WDW.

Thanks so much for the help!

Pam


----------



## cindi (Jan 24, 2009)

If you don't need a rental car for your trip, the best way to get to and from the airport is Disney's Magical Express. It is wonderful.  You just get off the plane, walk to theircheckin area and get on the bus. They pick up your luggage for you and deliver it to your room. Same for the return. You can check in for your flight at the resort and they will check your luggage for you. You just go to your gate. I absolutely love it. And it's free.  

You do need to call Disney and reserve it ahead of time, though.  Hopefully you still have time? When in Feb is your trip?

I don't know what the cost would be, but perhaps a cab for the one day trip to Universal?


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jan 25, 2009)

I believe that having a rental car makes the SSR experience much better.   I am not a fan of the buses... so that slants my opinion quite a bit.

Regarding areas of SSR... Grandstand is quiet with some views of the golf course.    My second choice would be Congress park which has views over the lake toward downtown Disney.   Both areas are quiet.   I do not care for Paddock or Carousel sections very much even though they are somewhat quiet.   They are too remote and offer nothing special.   I also like the springs (probably best)... but that is closest to the main pool and restaurants/stores.

/Jim


----------



## rccomputers (Jan 25, 2009)

IMHO, I happen to like having a car.  Yes you have to move your own luggage, but not having to wait for a bus, (even though they are fast) at the end of the night PACKED, it just makes it easier to go where you want when you want.

It also is a help if you don't want to pay Disney food prices.  We eat off-site most nights and save about half the food cost.  It pays for the rental most of the time.

Randy


----------



## pvangordon (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the advice. I like the idea of the convenience of the bus, so I'll check into it. However, my guess is Hubby will want to rent a car for the flexibility. I'll see if I can put in requests for Grandstand or Congress Park.

We go in two weeks and are looking forward to it - I haven't been there since '03 and Hubby hasn't been at all. 

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## rccomputers (Jan 25, 2009)

Since you go so soon, check out Alamo's last minute rentals email.  I have saved $75-100 by booking the week before we left.  I have been on the net the night before we left booking a car becasue I could get a better rate.

You don't mention if you have young children. We have a 7 and 3 year old.  It is so nice not to have to wait for a bus at the end of the night and maybe not make the first packed bus back to the resort.  And if you do make the first bus, having to hold the three year old while standing because there are no more seats.

Good luck and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## moonlightgraham (Jan 31, 2009)

I suggest too you call SSR directly about a week before you go and put in the Grandstand and Congress Park request as sometimes the prior request doesn't make it from Central Reservations to the Resort.  In any event, you're going at a fairly slow time so you shouldn't have a problem getting your request filled. Once there you can take a look at what they offer and if you don't like it they should have some alternative units.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 31, 2009)

Call Member Services (see the 800 number on your confirmation sheet) and you can set up Magical Express from the airport. You will need your airline flight numbers to set it up. Member Services can take a request for a specific area and will note it on your reservation. The earlier you check in, the better your odds are to get your requests, though.

For quiet and relatively easy walking distance to the main food area and check-in, I'd ask for Grandstand. If you want a possible view of downtown disney, I'd ask for Congress Park. If you want to be extremely close to the main food area/check-in, I'd ask for Springs.  

We sometimes rent a car for a few days from Dollar over at the Regal Sun on Hotel Plaza Blvd. Regal Sun is a downtown Disney hotel and easy to get to from Saratoga. When you go to the Dollar.com site online, you have to put in Lake Buena Vista to get it to come up, though. Orlando, FL, won't bring that Regal Sun location up to book. I think Dollar would even bring a shuttle to you if you want instead of walking over from Saratoga. Also, sometimes the code kiss2 brings up a discount for Dollar rentals.

We really like Saratoga. The resort has grown on us and is now one of our favorites to stay at.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 1, 2009)

*Dumb Question*



rccomputers said:


> You don't mention if you have young children. We have a 7 and 3 year old.  It is so nice not to have to wait for a bus at the end of the night and maybe not make the first packed bus back to the resort.



I have never stayed on property WITH a car so pardon my ignorance but, do guests staying at an on-site Disney property, like SSR, have to pay for parking at the parks or main transit center?

-TJ


----------



## mdurette (Feb 1, 2009)

pvangordon said:


> Hi, everyone:
> 
> I managed to get a 1 bdrm unit at Saratoga Springs for Feb. Usually I like to call a couple weeks ahead to confirm my res and ask for specific room placement. Is there a particular building and/or floor we should request? We don't have kids and would prefer a quiet part of the resort, away from communal areas like pools.
> 
> ...



If you like quiet - I would suggest the Carasol section.

We just came back from SSR - we went to Seaworld for the day.  We rented from Alamo at the Dolphin (Boardwalk) for the day.  Returned it to the valet at the Dolphin - had a nice dinner there and then went back to the resort.  All back and forth can be done on Disney transportation from DTD.  National also rents from there.  (I cashed in Discover "money" and the rental only cost me $5.00!)


----------



## mecllap (Feb 2, 2009)

tahoeJoe said:


> I have never stayed on property WITH a car so pardon my ignorance but, do guests staying at an on-site Disney property, like SSR, have to pay for parking at the parks or main transit center?
> 
> -TJ



No, all your parking anywhere at Disney is included with your lodging while you're there.  (If you're staying off property, right now it's running $12.00 a day for parking, but you can move your car to different parks on the same day without paying again).


----------



## pvangordon (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the additional input. Just made my building request; we'll see what happens. We ended up renting a car for about $200 for the week. No kids here, but I can throw a tantrum with the best of them when I'm tired and cranky!


----------



## pvangordon (Feb 6, 2009)

One last question: Does the resort have Internet connectivity in the rooms? Looks like I need to take my laptop for email and VPN to work during the week.

Thanks!


----------



## littlestar (Feb 6, 2009)

pvangordon said:


> One last question: Does the resort have Internet connectivity in the rooms? Looks like I need to take my laptop for email and VPN to work during the week.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes. They provide a cable cord in the room to use. It's free for DVC members staying on their DVC points, but I think non DVC members are charged around $10.00 a day for it.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 10, 2009)

pvangordon said:


> One last question: Does the resort have Internet connectivity in the rooms? Looks like I need to take my laptop for email and VPN to work during the week.
> 
> Thanks!




Yes, $10 per day.  What you should know is the setup is at the desk in the master bedroom.  If you would prefer to have the laptop in the kitchen or living area (which I do) then you should either bring a wireless router or a ethernet cable that is at least 30 feet long.  I brought 50 feet a couple weeks ago and it got me all over the place.


----------



## pvangordon (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. As it turns out, my exchange through II treated me as a DVC member, so I haven't been charged for any Internet (woot!). There have been a couple times where the connection was down. I had to spend about 15 min on with tech support on Mon morning but they couldn't fix it by phone. It was back up by that evening.

The week has been fantastic so far. We got a nice 4th floor unit in Congress Park (looking towards the bus stop but still relatively quiet). The car rental has been great - if we hadn't rented one at the airport, we would have done so within the first day or two. It just gives us a lot of freedom where we aren't dependent on someone else's schedule to get around. And with the parks not very crowded, parking has been very easy (plus the bonus of not having to pay for parking!).

Thanks for the great advice. We're looking forward to our next WDW trip!

Pam


----------

